# Solved: Micro SD Card for Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 GT-P5210



## bushmook

I recently purchased a SanDisk 32GB Ultra MicroSDHC UHS-1 Card for my Tab 3 and had the dealer install it at the time. Under Settings / Device / Storage I can readily see the listing of the standard 16Gb space and also the listing of the additional 29.71GB SD card space. However I cannot find how I get the tablet to record, say photos and videos, to that card space in preference to the standard space. The idea is after returning from holidays I can correctly unmount / remove the SD Card and with the aid of the included Adapter insert it into my Toshiba Notebook and download the photos and videos I have taken to My Pictures & My Videos. Can anyone help. I can't find anything in the downloaded manual.


----------



## etaf

If you goto settings in the camera app, you should be able to choose Storage - Memory Card.


----------



## bushmook

Hi etaf,


Thank you for your quick answer. I have done as you suggested by powering up the Tab 3, selecting Apps and then Camera. Once in and without the need to look for anything styled Settings I was immediately asked if I wanted to save my photos to the SDHC card. I answered Yes. Then I backed out. I am guessing all my photos and videos I subsequently take will now be saved on the card. Thank you once more.


----------



## etaf

should be your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

